

German Airbus A320 Plane Crashes in French Alps - sunilkumarc
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/mar/24/german-a320-airbus-plane-crashes-french-alps

======
martin_
Live updates here:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/32030778](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/32030778)

Seems the extra traffic has taken down their website too:
[https://www.germanwings.com/en.html](https://www.germanwings.com/en.html)

------
KhalilK
Last reported position:
[http://www.flightradar24.com/data/airplanes/d-aipx/#5d42675](http://www.flightradar24.com/data/airplanes/d-aipx/#5d42675)

